# CNN Black In America



## couturesista (Jul 24, 2008)

Did any one else watch? 
 I thought the show was good. I've been on some other message boards and the reviews have been mixed. Some people didn't like how Soledad focused on the downside of the black community vs. the good. I personally thought she did a good job.  She showed middle class and impoverished black families. The ironic part about that was both families attended the same church. There lives are intertwined but yet one family was struggling and the other was flourishing. I think it also showed how one bad choice can affect your whole life. 

 So what did you guys think?

 I did a search for this topic and came up with nothing I apologize in advance if its a duplicate.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 24, 2008)

i didn't watch it because i had class last night but sadly i wasn't interested in it either. i joked that since i am black in america everyday that i don't need to watch it on tv but on a more serious note i wasn't interested because of my current state of affairs and atmosphere. i am not in a bad place emotionally or even physically but i am not far from it. the disparities in dc are so overwhelming and it pisses me off whenever i think about it. while i get pissed at the disparity i also try and distance myself from the fools as i am a educated mother and wife not just a statistic or baby mom. its hard and i guess cnn's special would have served as another reminder that i don't want right now.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 24, 2008)

I understand what your saying and sometimes the negative images and behavior in our community can be a bit depressing. I didn't get that from the show, I was proud of the families that were doing righteous acts in their community. When I saw the ones that had fallen by the waste side, yeah I was upset but at the same time it made me  more driven to not let that happen to anyone I know in my community. I watched the show with my 7 yr old, and she said to me " This is why you always say to do what you have to do, so you can do what you want to do". The fact that she could now understand her dad and my strictness really hit home. Its eye opening, people don't want to hear or see the truth. They would rather have a blind eye to the situation, but what is that solving. They had a school prinicipal going door to door to bring back drop outs. This was after school had already began and he was hell bent on bringing somebody back, granted the one he brought back didn't stay, but he didn't give up, and when that young boy is ready to start again he knows someone is there and cares. I think that's all anyone who is going through something needs, someone to be there, not to use them, but to let them now I understand and I care. The show may not have touched many but it touched some and really one is all it takes.

 They also profiled a Shock Trauma Dr. hear in MD who decided after saving numerous brothers lives who have been shot, he said lets start a program to help them get off the streets and get an education and a job. Start being a productive citizen and stop hurting your community and yourself. Sorry for the long post, just had to say that.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL...I didn't watch it.  My mother and I were flipping through the channels when an ad for it came on.  These are her exact words, "why the hell would I want to watch being Black in America.  I am Black in America."


----------



## couturesista (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...I didn't watch it. My mother and I were flipping through the channels when an ad for it came on. These are her exact words, "why the hell would I want to watch being Black in America. I am Black in America."_

 
Of topic, I love your avatar, Toccarra is fierce
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in that spread!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2008)

^^^ Thank you.  I think she is so beautiful.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 26, 2008)

My mom kept nagging at me to watch it and like some of you have already said, I replied with, "Why watch it when I'm living it."
Plus, I was already watching something much more entertaining on Comedy Central.

Is it a series or just a special?


----------



## JULIA (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_"why the hell would I want to watch being Black in America.  I am Black in America."_

 
Haha! That made me lol.


----------

